# Help! Mechanic Put in the Wrong Oil



## lovinmyjetix (Jun 8, 2011)

So I took my 2006 Jetta 2.5 (automatic) to a mechanic to get the oil changed....*sigh*. This is my 1st oil change since purchasing the car. After they were DONE they said we put standard oil in even though your car requires synthetic. :banghead: I am in the process of getting them to fix their mistake; however, is there going to be any issues in the meantime. Any recomendations? I have a long trip coming up and I don't need to break down in the desert. Thanks!!!


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

They put the WRONG oil in your car and they knew they were wrong. You can not trust them. Take it to a vw dealer and have it done RIGHT. Do it soon. You have done no damage to your car. Get it changed as soon as possible.


----------



## lovinmyjetix (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh believe me after they make it right my car will never go back there. It may take me a few oil changes for it to get back to good. I took it to the dealership I bought it from and I believe they messed it up from the get go. I believe it had standard oil in it when I bought it. After this is all sorted out it won't go anywhere but VW. They really irritated me when they said that synthetic was recommended, but not required. After talking to a few VW techs they say it's clearly stated in the owner's manual that it is required.


----------



## powellren (Jul 19, 2002)

That sucks. Most non dealer mechanics have no idea how to work on dubs.


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

i know people who use conventional oil in their 2.5s and nothing happened and some of the cars are pushing 150k+ miles. but i would make them change it and watch what they put in. and then get a refund. id also check to see what type of filter they used.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

boostingti4ever said:


> i know people who use conventional oil in their 2.5s and nothing happened and some of the cars are pushing 150k+ miles. but i would make them change it and watch what they put in. and then get a refund. id also check to see what type of filter they used.


This. I sincerely doubt a single oil change using dino instead of synth will do anything at all to harm the car.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd probably burn the place to the ground, rape the owners dog and punch his daughter in the face.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I'd probably burn the place to the ground, rape the owners dog and punch his daughter in the face.


Would these activities take place in that order or can you pull all three off at one time?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

deletedo1m said:


> Would these activities take place in that order or can you pull all three off at one time?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

lovinmyjetix said:


> So I took my 2006 Jetta 2.5 (automatic) to a mechanic to get the oil changed....*sigh*. This is my 1st oil change since purchasing the car. After they were DONE they said we put standard oil in even though your car requires synthetic. :banghead: I am in the process of getting them to fix their mistake; however, is there going to be any issues in the meantime. Any recomendations? I have a long trip coming up and I don't need to break down in the desert. Thanks!!!


did you ask for a synthetic oil change or did you assume they should know????


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

deletedo1m said:


> Would these activities take place in that order or can you pull all three off at one time?


I can promise two at a time, and all three if his daughter says "woof" after I ask if she's an 18 year old bitch.


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

lovinmyjetix said:


> So I took my 2006 Jetta 2.5 (automatic) to a mechanic to get the oil changed....*sigh*. This is my 1st oil change since purchasing the car. After they were DONE they said we put standard oil in even though your car requires synthetic. :banghead: I am in the process of getting them to fix their mistake; however, is there going to be any issues in the meantime. Any recomendations? I have a long trip coming up and I don't need to break down in the desert. Thanks!!!


I also doubt anything would happen to your car. Let them correct there mistake, and make sure they put a NEW OIL FILTER as well.

Whenever i get my oil changed i always HAWK :screwy: the people changing my oil. I do TIP them before they do my oil change. And i even come with my own OIL AND OIL FILTER. They just charge me for labor.

The mechanic putting the wrong oil in your car, is very upsetting. But, one of my old friends went to get his oil changed. After he left, he was rushing to my house to pick me up.(we were going fishing upstate) As he was driving to my house he gunned it as the light turned yellow and the car sounded like it was choking. He eventually made it to my house and told me what the problem was. So we popped the hood open and started looking. We didn't see anything obvious. Since he told me it sounded like it was "choking", we checked the air filter. I kid you not, there was a white cotton towel jammed in there. We pulled it out. The towel itself was not in the engine block, otherwise we wouldn't of pulled it out. But it was very close. Needless to say he went back to the MORONS who changed his oil and told him what happened. And all they gave my old friend for almost destroying his car was 10 free car washes.:thumbdown: 10 free car washes for almost destroying a $10,000 dollar motor. haahaaa He went went back there to get another oil change.


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

EDIT; HE NEVER WENT BACK THERE TO GET ANOTHER OIL CHANGE. LMAO. TYPO. :facepalm:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

i service dozens of new vdubs and let me tell you, they all use regular 5w30 motor oil and NONE of them have problems with their engines. 

I've had clients with aeb 1.8T engines who changed oil (regular) on time and also used nothing but 87 octane and they are pushing 250k no problem.

Your car will be fine and if you came to my shop and did not specify synthetic, we would put standard :thumbup:


----------

